# BFN FOR ME



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

Well i got a bfn on wednesday, i have been away on holiday to blackpool so this is the first chance ive had to post.
We are really upset, i really hoped it had worked but sadly it wasnt ot be. I have to look on the bright side though we have our darling son, he just makes our world complete. We really wanted a sibling for him though, so maybe if funds allow we will try agian next year. xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry to hear of your bfn, poo stuff this is.  hugs xxxx


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks xx


----------

